# ATA Channel 0, ATA Channel 1: This device cannot start. (Code 10)



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

I recently installed an SSD and while I was at it set all my 8 SATA ports to AHCI as some where on IDE mode (but I think they were the unused ports).

Now I noticed in Device Manager I have one ATA Channel 0 and one ATA Channel 1 with the error "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

How do I fix this?

Is it best to just disable the controllers for the ports I'm not using in the BIOS? All 8 ports are enabled even though I only use 5 of them, I assume the errors would be for unused ports.

Thanks


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

After checking the manual I can't disable SATA ports 7 & 8 because they use the same controller as the IDE ports and my DVD-RW is still IDE (it must have burnt 5000 CDs, and one CD even came out with parts of the drive on it years ago, and it still works).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

code 10 driver not installed

don't disable the ports


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

If I do update driver it says the best driver is already installed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you reactivated the ports


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

dai said:


> have you reactivated the ports


As I said I never disabled them because the controller for them also controls the IDE which I need.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

rerun your m/board setup cd


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Change the AHCI back to IDE mode.


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

TheCyberMan said:


> Change the AHCI back to IDE mode.


That will probably fix it and I don't need AHCI on SATA ports 7-8 as they are unused. I'll try it and post back.

But what if someday I want AHCI on SATA ports 7 & 8? There must be a way for it to work.

Edit: Yes, that fixed it, thanks. I'd still like to know how to get SATA ports 7 & 8 to work in AHCI if ever I need them, ports 1-6 have no problem in AHCI mode, but are on a different controller.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Normally you would enable ACHI before you install vista so when it installs it would detect ACHI is enabled but since you already have vista installed you could try the microsoft link below and do a mod to the registry i know it is for a stop error but it should work for you.

First make sure you have up to date backups of your system and data and registry.

Error message when you start a Windows 7 or Windows Vista-based computer after you change the SATA mode of the boot drive: "STOP 0x0000007B INACCESSABLE_BOOT_DEVICE"


----------



## aab1 (Apr 1, 2008)

TheCyberMan said:


> Normally you would enable ACHI before you install vista so when it installs it would detect ACHI is enabled but since you already have vista installed you could try the microsoft link below and do a mod to the registry i know it is for a stop error but it should work for you.
> 
> First make sure you have up to date backups of your system and data and registry.
> 
> Error message when you start a Windows 7 or Windows Vista-based computer after you change the SATA mode of the boot drive: "STOP 0x0000007B INACCESSABLE_BOOT_DEVICE"


That article is about changing the SATA mode of the boot drive, that's not what I'm trying to do, my boot drive has always been in AHCI mode.

What I'm doing is changing the mode of completely unused ports that have nothing at all connected to them.


----------

